# Reverb stealth an Slide 150 nachrüsten - Loch in Rahmen bohren?



## Hillcruiser (28. November 2019)

Hallo,
habe ein Slide 150 9.0 leider aus dem letzten Modelljahr (2014) wo noch eine Reverb mit externen Zugführung verbaut wurde; das Nachfolgemodell (gleiche Rahmengeometrie und Lackierung) hat dann die Reverb stealth verbaut.
Die externe Zugführung ist ziemlich grottig am Slide gelöst und hat mir schon den Lack + leichten Aluabrieb an Wippe und Hinterbau verursacht.
Da die Reverb mittlerweile ihr zeitliches gesegnet hat und ich den Hinterbau eh neu pulvern will, brauche ich eine neue Dropper-Stütze und würde gern auf was mit interner Zugführung wechseln.

Wer kann mir sagen, ob und wo ich am Sattelrohr vom Rahmen ein Loch bohren kann und darf, um den Zug rauszuführen?
Vielleicht kann mir jemand von Radon hier im Forum sagen, wie das mit dem Langloch am Nachfolgemodell gelöst wurde (nur Loch in Rahmen oder Rahmen auch verstärkt an dieser Stelle).

Thanx


----------



## Hammer-Ali (28. November 2019)

Du kannst und darfst alles, nur kann Dir niemand garantieren ob das auch gut geht.
Radon wird sich vermutlich da auch bedeckt halten und es nicht empfehlen.
Ich hab jedenfalls bei meinem Stevens Alufully aus '05 vor Jahren im Sitzrohr für eine interne Sattelstütze ein Langloch gebohrt und gefeilt und da auch keine Bedenken. Die Rahmen bekommen ja auch Bohrungen für beispielsweise die Flaschenhalter und reißen dort normalerweise auch nicht. Solltest halt nicht zu sehr in der Nähe einer Schweißnaht bohren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillcruiser (28. November 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Solltest halt nicht zu sehr in der Nähe einer Schweißnaht bohren.



denke am sinnvollsten wäre die gleiche Stelle wie am Nachfolgemodell zu wählen


----------



## Deleted 326763 (28. November 2019)

Oder über das Tretlagergehäuse führen


----------



## SkeenRider (28. November 2019)

Oder einfach 399€ für einen neuen rahmen ausgeben.






						Radon Slide 150 27.5 Rahmen kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Keine Kompromisse in der Performance geht man mit dem Radon Slide 150 27.5 All-Mountain Rahmen ein.




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Hillcruiser (29. November 2019)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Oder einfach 399€ für einen neuen rahmen ausgeben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das wäre zu einfach


----------



## SkeenRider (29. November 2019)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> das wäre zu einfach


 Das stimmt  
Aber wäre trotzdem ein überlegung wert bevor mit Pullvern anfange ?


----------



## Hillcruiser (13. Januar 2020)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Das stimmt
> Aber wäre trotzdem ein überlegung wert bevor mit Pullvern anfange ?



mein Slide ist aber noch 26" und nicht 27,5


----------



## Oshiki (13. Januar 2020)

Eine Alternative zu einem Loch wäre halt die RS AXS oder die Magura Vyron.


----------



## flx92 (19. Januar 2020)

Wie ist denn dein Vorhaben ausgegangen? Ich habe Auch vor eine RS Reverb Stealth an meinem 2014er Slide zu verbauen.


----------



## Hillcruiser (28. Januar 2020)

aktuell habe ich den Hinterbau neu gepulvert, Lager erneuert und die vorhandene Reverb bisher nur geserviced.
Bin noch nicht sicher, ob ich auf interne Stütze umbaue oder es einfach so lasse, solange es hallbwegs funktioniert.
Reverb A1 tut´s momentan wieder nach dem Service. Melde mich hier wieder , wenn ich doch was in die Richtung unternehme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flx92 (9. Februar 2020)

Okay. Ich habe mich mittlerweile dazu durchgerungen und die RS Stealth montiert. Dafür war ein 8mm Loch nötig welches ich noch mit einem 7,5mm Bohrer etwas länglich „gefräst“ habe.


----------

